# REALTEK PCIe GBE family controller



## venki1676 (Dec 31, 2010)

i am getting this error in my dell laptop please help me to solve this problem

REALTEK PCIe GBE family controller Series
PXE-E61:Media Test Failure,check cable
PXE-MOF:Existing PXE ROM.

NO bootable devices


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would appear to be a network interface chipset.


----------



## rajtopia (Dec 31, 2010)

ok..this is the wrong place for this question...still ill guide you...

just change the boot sequence on the bios settings...to start with cd/dvd...hdd...and network last of all...in your case the computer seems to be tring a network boot and failing..

once you're booted up and running windows get the latest drivers for your realtek pcie gb family controller

and yes...this is the wrong section to post this problem but maybe you didnt know

check to see of it works and let us know:grin:


----------

